# Incero Custom Dedicated Server Review



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2014)

*//Product Info//*

Got this server during a promo ("Dollar upgrades") on November of last year. Purchased on 22 Nov 2013.


Specs:

Intel Xeon E5-2620

128GB RAM

480GB SSD

2TB HDD

29 Usable IPs

30TB on 1Gbit port

Dedicated IPMI/KVM with Virtual Media

Unmanaged

$260.61/month

Location: Dallas

Server running Debian 7.

*//Impressions before purchasing as well as after//*

Before purchasing the server, I added Incero on Skype and asked a little bit about the offer. Communication was fast and on point as far as I can remember. Whoever who was responsible for the Skype account was good at interacting with potential customers. He/she also told me about potential discounts/savings if I ordered in bulk, as well as let me know the amount of stock left for certain servers.

After placing the order, the server was up in 2-3 days, no less. I cannot remember exactly but I know the server was up in 3 days or less.

I was told that it'd be up in 24-48 hours but it actually took longer, and I am totally okay with that since after asking about the status of the server, I was told by a DC tech named Ryan A. (via ticket) that since the server was a custom server from the "Dollar upgrades" promo, there is not really an ETA. 


Ticket response time was great too, with an average (based on my tickets) response time of 10-20 minutes after opening a ticket. Once someone has responded to your ticket, the rest of the replies were much quicker.

*//Uptime//*

This isn't uptime since day 1 of setup, but I am sure that would've been possible 


[email protected]:~# uptime
16:20:55 up 150 days, 17:59, 2 users, load average: 0.04, 0.01, 0.00

*//Network//*

The network is great on this server, no complaints whatsoever on that.


Download speed from CacheFly: 105MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 34.6MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 107MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 12.1MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 10.7MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 36.0MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 6.85MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 30.1MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 30.9MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 45.8MB/s



```
[email protected]:~# wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2014-07-22 16:28:39--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600  112M/s   in 0.9s

2014-07-22 16:28:40 (112 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```
*//Benchmarks//*

480GB SSD


[email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.49542 s, 307 MB/s


```
ioping -c 10 ./
10 requests completed in 9004.3 ms, 3296 iops, 12.9 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.2/0.3/0.4/0.1 ms
```
*//Incero Portal//*

The Incero Portal is awesome. 

Here's the home page:



And here's the awesome page that shows you recent blocked IPMI/KVM attempts, as well as a map. Pretty cool.



The Incero Portal packs a lot of useful features as well as a simple, easy to navigate interface. I love it.

*//All In All//*

I think Incero is superb. Wait, I don't think, I know it. Great network, good prices (especially when they have deals/offers!), great everything. I am very satisfied and I will definitely get more services with them in the future.


----------



## serverian (Jul 22, 2014)

I N C E R O M A S T E R R A C E


----------



## Askforhost (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome and very detailed review.

And you also got a very nice deal.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2014)

Askforhost said:


> Awesome and very detailed review.
> 
> And you also got a very nice deal.


Thanks, I try to be as specific as I can, hopefully my future reviews can be better. And yep, it is a very good deal indeed. Gotta give props to Incero for that.


----------

